# this cracked me up



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

hahahha!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

wow..gotta appreciate the detail that went into that piece.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Awwwww haha I wish I could've found something like that for our wedding. Maybe we'll use that for our renewal in 4 more years. LOL


----------

